# NCV Milked 3mg 100ml



## kevkev (30/11/15)

Anyone have stock? Or 125ml MMM?


----------



## Vapington (30/11/15)

Hi @kevkev Vape Cartel should have stock of this, The Vapery or Vapeshop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (30/11/15)

@KieranD 
@Dirk 

Any of you have this in stock? Cannot seem to find it on your online stores.


----------



## ChadB (30/11/15)

I got some from Kieran at the meet. Think he still has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirk (30/11/15)

kevkev said:


> @KieranD
> @Dirk
> 
> Any of you have this in stock? Cannot seem to find it on your online stores.


Howsit Kev.. Yes, we do.. It's not on the web as we offer it in-store only 



kevkev said:


> @KieranD
> @Dirk
> 
> Any of you have this in stock? Cannot seem to find it on your online stores.




Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

